# Finalmente......

## Hiro-Pro

E ora che si fa ?!? Si abbandona il forum di Gentoo.It ?!?

P.S: Primo Post   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zagarna

accidenti! volevo essere io il primo...

sarà per la prossima, intanto vi saluto

ciao!

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

 *Hiro-Pro wrote:*   

> E ora che si fa ?!? Si abbandona il forum di Gentoo.It ?!?
> 
> P.S: Primo Post  

 

Non credo che e' un problema o, se vuoi, un "conflitto". Un utente italiano ha piu o meno le stesse probabilita' di visitare gentoo.it o questo forum qui. Per altro, io non mi trovo spesso dalle parti di gentoo.it perche' semplicemente questi forums qui sono piu "cumulativi" ed hai piu possibilita' di trovare una risposta...

----------

## bsolar

Molto bene, ci voleva il fourm!

Per quanto riguarda gentoo.it, io preferisco questo forum ma è questione di gusti.

Ad ogni modo aggiungerei un link a gentoo.it nella descrizione del forum nella pagina principale, appena ve ne sarà una...  :Wink: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

anch'io volevo essere il primo!

maledetta università...  :Smile: 

direi che si possono frequentare entrambi i

fourm, che problema c'è?  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

A quanto pare ce l'abbiamo fatta. Grandi ragazzi, e grazie Gentoo!

 :Smile: 

(Certo che è veramente eccezionale questa Gentoo, davvero notevole; più la uso e più me ne innamoro!   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## stefanonafets

Azz, solo oggi mi sono accorto che è stato aperto...

CMQ SONO FELICE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

